# Scorecard Surveys????



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Anyone else get this pop up? 
I never respond to pop up surveys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't get any pop ups. I have them all blocked in my browser. Have to let them in sometimes when I click a link. Did I say I hate pop ups ;-))


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Topamax… DITTO

POP UPS blocked here too… I hate'em… Block'em…

Happy New Year!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My browser pop up is on too but somehow I still manage to get a few.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Howie

My browser pop up is on too but somehow I still manage to get a few.*

If you have it turned ON and are getting PopUps,
*try turning it OFF and see what you get…*

It just might work… despite their wording… LOL


----------

